# TTS Freunde - German TT Forum



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For native German-speaking TT owners, there's a Forum called TTS Freunde. Worth stopping by for local German information on tuners, parts, and general TT discussions.

https://www.tts-freunde.de/forum

https://www.facebook.com/TTSFreunde/


----------

